# Cataract Oars help needed



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

verendus said:


> Now for the blades, I am looking at Razor as an option, but am concerned about durability. Magnums tend to be brittle and break easily. Will Razor blades have the same issue? Some say these composite blades are not designed for whitewater, but I can't see the reasoning.


I bought Razors in 2009 and have had no problems. The blades are very light and the thin profile cuts the water. They are tougher than they look. I hung up an oar on a wall in Mule Creek and severely bent a blade, but there was no damage. The plastic film with the graghics has peeled off but the blades, but the blades are otherwise in good shape. Cataract made a bad batch a couple of years ago but they replaced the defective blades.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I run SGGs w/ 8" blades on a 15' NRS. I like the big bite of the blades and the flex sort of gives a slingshot feel when I crank on them. But they are what I'm used to so going from wood to something that is way more gumby might be a little freaky. Also I weigh 250 so they may not flex as much for someone lower on the BMI scale.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

i used to run smokers back in the day but back then it was either wooden or carlisles.

when my friends started to switch to the newer options that started to arrive, most went with the SGG's because they had the flex that was more like the wooden oars that we loved. they went with the magnum blades because they floated most like a wooden oar, also.

i finally switched over, too.

yes the magnums will shark bite or split but smokers break under, more or less, the same abuse, and at over $300 + oversize shipping it was getting too expensive to run them any more (for my budget). it's cheaper to replace a blade than an oar and worth it to me to have one that floats well.

i've stuck with them (magnums) since then and really have no knowledge about any of the newer blades. there may be some newer, better ones that float well now. 

the shafts have been bomber. i've had them over 10 years. will probably last forever. i love them. 

bob


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

I came into the rowing game later in life (2008) and went with SGG shafts. I've been completely happy with the way they feel, row, their strength, and their easy maintenance (once a year spray with marine spar varnish). After starting with Magnum blades and having all of them crack or get shark bit, I switched to Sawyer Dynelite blades and haven't looked back! Super strong, nice feel, nice balance, much lighter than Magnums, and no cracks or breaks despite lots of hits and low water trips.


----------



## verendus (Nov 4, 2012)

For those who run sawyer blades with cataract shaft, how do you compensate the length difference between the two brands? Cats are 27" and sawyers are 30". That means my best bet would be to go with 9.5' shaft to make it 9'9" with sawyer? I currently run 10'.


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

For my 14 foot raft, I had been running 9' 6" foot oars using Magnum blades, now they are 9' 9" with Sawyer blades. The 3" difference isn't a big deal to me, and can be easily compensated for with minor oarlock tweaking if need be.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

verendus said:


> For those who run sawyer blades with cataract shaft, how do you compensate the length difference between the two brands? Cats are 27" and sawyers are 30". That means my best bet would be to go with 9.5' shaft to make it 9'9" with sawyer? I currently run 10'.


I just enjoy they stronger pull they give me.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

verendus said:


> Hi, fellow buzzers,
> I am thinking of getting a new set of oars for my 15'6" AIRE boat. I have loved sawyer MF with ash blades. But, want to try something different this time. For those who have rowed with SGG or SGX, could you shed some insight as to which one you prefer? I know that SGG will flex quite a bit more than sawyer. SGX may be similar to sawyer composite. But, I only have experience with sawyers. It seems like everyone who runs SGG is pretty happy. Will SGX be too stiff?
> 
> Now for the blades, I am looking at Razor as an option, but am concerned about durability. Magnums tend to be brittle and break easily. Will Razor blades have the same issue? Some say these composite blades are not designed for whitewater, but I can't see the reasoning.
> ...


Owned both and currently run Sgx. Sgx limits your color selection to blue (harder to spot if you ever lose them). Really thought yellow was the bomb color. Don't have the river miles to say Sgx stiffness matters, they are both nicer and lighter than carlisles. 

I have pics of me running Sgg on my cat. Tremendous amt of flex. This is energy stored in your stroke and released at the end of it.


----------



## verendus (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok, ordered a set of 3 yellow SGGs with counterbalace and rope wrap option. Backcountry gave me a pretty good deal with free shipping. I went with 9.5' for a change, and with Ash Pro-V that will put them right at 9'9". Perfect for my 70" frame. 

Now for the color, I really wanted black, but thought of being able to spot them in the water swayed me to go for the yellow. Plus, my boat is yellow.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

So not to hijack this too much although it seems like the op got his oars (contrats btw), but does anyone have actual weights for the difference between the carlile and cataracts? I had carliles then got cats and didn't notice much of a difference in weight.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I shipped some 11' cats are maybe 4# apiece? When you get past something like 8.5', the Carlisle uses tube sleeve inside of tube. So 2x wall thickness. Which comes close to doubling the weight. I remember it being noticeable when I upgraded


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The biggest difference I noticed was the buoyancy. If I let go of the Carlisles (shafts and blade), they would point straight down. The upgrade to Cataract blades (now Dynalites) and cataract SGX shafts was dramatic on a 16' gear hauling cat. The flex of the shaft was also very noticeable.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Just bumped this thread to see if anyone has any more input on the SGX oars. I'm thinking of getting 10' SGX before season starts up. I'm leaning toward these over SGG, I have a big boat and I have read a lot of threads that say Cataracts are pretty bomb oars so I don't think I need to go up from cataracts that and I've been rowing carisles.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine are still working great! I think they fixed the clear coating they put on them but my only complaint with mine is that I NEED to recoat them again. (I bought them used but I think they were manufactured in 2006.) I used spray spar varnish on them but it barely lasted a season and the fiberglass is tearing me up now. 

Note to self: search Mountain Buzz threads for best thing to recoat Cataract shafts with.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks I hope the newer ones don't do that but it sounds like yours are close to 10 years old or so. Do you like the flex, how is the flex? Counter balance good with these? I'll probably use the Carisle blades then upgrade those later


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The flex is great - impressive really! I feel like it smooths out the stroke and then, surprising after it "snaps", releases from the water easier. I don't have them counter-balanced and find them light enough that I've never seriously considered it.


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Flex*

The flex also depends on rowing style. My wife and friend, who both row my boat a lot, look at me like I'm crazy when I talk about the flex. They are small and use short choppy strokes so they don't notice the flex too much. I'm bigger and the flex/release is very obvious to me but only when I'm pulling hard. For almost all of your rowing the flex won't be an issue. So is the flex bad? I don't think so but it is a personal issue. Concerning counter balance, I don't need it. My oars sit perfect in the water and are a joy to row without it. I have SGGs, 10' oars and a 70" frame.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

cool thanks,I appreciate it. I m think if I get Sawyer blades or the cataract blades are buoyant I won't need counter balance I don't like that they sink. Everyone I know with cb says to go with cb though.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

cmharris said:


> The flex also depends on rowing style. My wife and friend, who both row my boat a lot, look at me like I'm crazy when I talk about the flex. They are small and use short choppy strokes so they don't notice the flex too much. I'm bigger and the flex/release is very obvious to me but only when I'm pulling hard. For almost all of your rowing the flex won't be an issue. So is the flex bad? I don't think so but it is a personal issue. Concerning counter balance, I don't need it. My oars sit perfect in the water and are a joy to row without it. I have SGGs, 10' oars and a 70" frame.


Which blades do you use?


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*blades*

Magnums are the only blades I've rowed on this set up so I can't compare them with any other blade on the market. It would be fun to switch blades just to check out the different feel.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you like the Magnums?
I read quite a few threads in search, and I found a lot of people like Sawyer blades on the Cat sticks. Some said they like it cause the Sawyer blades are a bit longer than Cataracts so it made a better feel and the math was better with frame numbers. I think I'm going to get the SGX and then see if I can try out some Sawyer blades before I switch out the Carisle blades.


----------



## jackinjacksonhole (Jan 26, 2011)

Go with 10 footers.. And lose the counter balance . If you lose an oar the last you will see is the blade waving goodbye. I have three 10' sgg with magnum blades.. All of which float without weights on them and they rest easy in the oar locks. (On a 14' cat)


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

I think I'm going with 10' SGX and sawyer blade unless I get a good deal on Sawyer shafts, with the SGX I'll be at 10'3" which should be good for a 16' with a good amount of gear. Now time to look at some blades.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I like my 11' sgg's. Lots of flex but no real loss of energy. No CB either, don't feel its all that needed. I use Carlisle blades. Mostly because I'm cheap and they cost less to replace. No complaints really while rowing a fully loaded 18'er.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Gremlin said:


> Mine are still working great! I think they fixed the clear coating they put on them but my only complaint with mine is that I NEED to recoat them again. (I bought them used but I think they were manufactured in 2006.) I used spray spar varnish on them but it barely lasted a season and the fiberglass is tearing me up now.
> 
> Note to self: search Mountain Buzz threads for best thing to recoat Cataract shafts with.


Gremlin this may be some useful info from the Cataract web site.

FAQs | Cataract Oars


----------

